
Could laid off Microsoft workers spark a new innovation wave? - rayvega
http://www.techflash.com/Laid_off_at_Microsoft__42080227.html
======
deepakjois
Microsoft, like any other big company has people with a wide range of
proficiency and performance levels. You would assume that when laying off,
they would pick people who have performed the least.

~~~
samt
clearly you've not spent much time working at a large company.

~~~
snprbob86
They have been laying off under performing TEAMS. These teams may have some
really good people mixed in with the bad, but the good people already had
other jobs lined up in other places around the company.

~~~
easp
This sounds like typical corporate group-think to me. There are lots of
reasons for underperformance. Many of the "bad" people might be great in
another group, another company, or doing their own startup.

~~~
snprbob86
Granted, but my point was that you would think they are better at picking
under performing teams than under performing individuals. It is much easier to
see weakness in aggregate.

